# Considering Surrogacy



## vic101 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello,

I am hoping someone can help (i may be in the wrong place).  I have had 2 failed attempts at IVF.  I have a low reserve but from the few eggs they got they all feritised and were of high quality.  They just aren't sticking    I have one frozen egg waiting to go back in.  I have had other complications from endometriosis and scarring from having pre-cancerous cells removed, which I guess isn't helping.  

I am starting to think surrogacy might be a good idea but have no idea where to start?!  Or should I just hope that one day they will stick?!  (I will be 36 in August)

Any help would be hugely appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi vic, I have split your post into a new topic. Hopefully someone will be able to come along and advise you soon. 

C~x


----------

